# The Witcher - Gesundheit wiederherstellen



## Tight7 (24. Januar 2008)

servus.
gibt es bei the witcher nur die möglichkeit z. b. durch ne schwalbe die gesundheit wiederherzustellen, sprich die gesundheit regeneriert sich nach und nach?
oder gibt es auch irgendwelche tränke o.ä. bei denen ein bestimmter anteil direkt wiederhergestellt wird (so wie bei diablo zum beispiel)?

greetz


----------



## bumi (24. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 24.01.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> servus.
> gibt es bei the witcher nur die möglichkeit z. b. durch ne schwalbe die gesundheit wiederherzustellen, sprich die gesundheit regeneriert sich nach und nach?
> oder gibt es auch irgendwelche tränke o.ä. bei denen ein bestimmter anteil direkt wiederhergestellt wird (so wie bei diablo zum beispiel)?


zu Frage 2: nein, gibt es nicht. Jeder Trank stellt deine Gesundheit nur "langsam" her und nicht per sofort.

Deine Gesundheit regeneriert sich auch von selbst (ganz ganz langsam) oder natürlich beim meditieren... Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das verzehren von Speisen, da dauerts jedoch immer ein paar Sekunden bis die Wirkung eintritt. In Kämpfen sind also bloss die Tränke sinnvoll


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 24.01.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> servus.
> gibt es bei the witcher nur die möglichkeit z. b. durch ne schwalbe die gesundheit wiederherzustellen, sprich die gesundheit regeneriert sich nach und nach?
> oder gibt es auch irgendwelche tränke o.ä. bei denen ein bestimmter anteil direkt wiederhergestellt wird (so wie bei diablo zum beispiel)?
> 
> greetz


Es gibt auch einen Trank, der einen Teil der Gesundheit sofort wieder herstellt. Also ein ganz klassischer Heiltrank. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr wie der heißt. Schau am besten einfach im Handbuch nach.

edit: Der Trank heißt _Absud Raffards des Weißen_.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Januar 2008)

KONNAITN am 24.01.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch einen Trank, der einen Teil der Gesundheit sofort wieder herstellt. Also ein ganz klassischer Heiltrank. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr wie der heißt. Schau am besten einfach im Handbuch nach.
> 
> edit: Der Trank heißt _Absud Raffards des Weißen_.



Ich möchte noch ergänzend hinzufügen, dass es sich empfiehlt, den Trank als "Albedo"-Variante herzustellen, da er normalerweise stark toxisch ist.

Genauso sollte man den "Heal-over-time" Trank "Schwalbe" immer als Rubedovariante brauen, da der Heileffekt dadurch merklich stärker wird.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2008)

Spassbremse am 24.01.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 24.01.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie, was, wo? man kann varianten machen? wußt ich gar nicht... wie geht das denn (sofern ich das nicht im handbuch finden sollte ) ?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 24.01.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wie, was, wo? man kann varianten machen? wußt ich gar nicht... wie geht das denn (sofern ich das nicht im handbuch finden sollte ) ?



Du kannst aus jedem Trank, neben der Standardvariante, drei unterschiedliche Spezialversionen (die dem Trank dann bestimmte Boni geben) brauen. Findest Du im Handbuch auf Seite 54.



Das "Schwierige" daran ist, dass Du die Tränke "manuell" ansetzen musst, die Autofunktion achtet nur auf die erforderlichen Basiszutaten, nicht aber auf die Homogenität der jeweils gewünschten Bonuszutaten.


----------



## HanFred (24. Januar 2008)

das alles ist auch ingame nachzulesen. im formelbuch.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Januar 2008)

HanFred am 24.01.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> das alles ist auch ingame nachzulesen. im formelbuch.



Stimmt...ich überlege gerade, ob man nicht die "Boni-Tränke" erst "freischalten" muss, indem man beim Händler das passende Buch (ich glaube, es war "Alchemie für Fortgeschrittene") kauft.


----------



## HanFred (24. Januar 2008)

Spassbremse am 24.01.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 24.01.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann gut sein, habe viele bücher gekauft.
und für solche tränke muss man die zutaten oft von hand mischen (immer?), weil sonst einfach zusammengewürfelt wird (ohne rücksicht auf einen eventuellen bonus).


----------



## Tight7 (25. Januar 2008)

das mit der gesundheit stelle ich mir im späteren verlauf des spiels ziemlich schwierig vor. wenn man irgendwann starke gegner hat und die gesundheit sich nur nach und nach wiederherstellen lässt, ist doch bestimmt nicht ganz einfach. gibt's für solche "schwierigen" kämpfe irgendwelche guten tipps bezüglich gesundheitsregeneration???

was kann man denn zu sich nehmen, um schnell wieder nüchtern zu werden?
im ersten akt gibt's ja z.b. die stelle, wo man sich eins hinter die binde kippt und danach gegen diese pflanzen kämpfen muss.


----------



## Kandinata (25. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 25.01.2008 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der gesundheit stelle ich mir im späteren verlauf des spiels ziemlich schwierig vor. wenn man irgendwann starke gegner hat und die gesundheit sich nur nach und nach wiederherstellen lässt, ist doch bestimmt nicht ganz einfach. gibt's für solche "schwierigen" kämpfe irgendwelche guten tipps bezüglich gesundheitsregeneration???
> 
> was kann man denn zu sich nehmen, um schnell wieder nüchtern zu werden?
> im ersten akt gibt's ja z.b. die stelle, wo man sich eins hinter die binde kippt und danach gegen diese pflanzen kämpfen muss.



Das ist ein Funquest gewesen, du bist später unter normalen Umständen nie betrunken wenn du es nicht absichtlich machst... Und wenn dann hilft kurz warten oder einfach 1 Stunde meditieren.

Der kleine Regenerationstrank reicht eigentlich (Auf "Normal" jedenfalls) für die meisten Kämpfe und es gab im gesamten Spiel nur 1 Gegner wo es nicht gereicht hat, bzw, der so schnell war und so viel Schaden ausgeteilt hat das selbst weglaufen und auf Regenarion warten nichts gebracht hat (Gegen Ende)

Versuch einfach die Gegner erst garnicht zum Zug kommen zu lassen indem du gut auf die draufprügelst und dich gegen die Statusleiden absicherst, dann brauchst du dir über Regeneration ansich keinerlei Sorgen mehr zu machen


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

es gibt den trank "honig", mit dem man die gesmate toxizität aufhaben kann. hat den nachteil, dass auch die wirkung anderer tränke absorbiert wird. also, sich mit  tränken vollpumpen, die über längere zeit eine positive wirkung haben, aber toxisch sind - da nutzt "honig" nix. 

ich hätte den aber gestern gut brauchen können: hab katze (im dunkeln sehen), schwalbe (schnellere lebenspunktregeneration) und waldkauz (schnellere ausdauerreg.) getrunken und im kampf noch den lebenspunkte-auffrisch-trank. danach war ich zu 80% toxisch und hatte selbst gegen gegner, von denen ich zuvor mit EINEM schlag eine 5er gruppe töten konnte, extreme probleme gehabt...




noch ne frage zum brauen: also, scheinbar brauch ich noch zusatzbücher, um die angepaßten rezepte zu lernen - oder ist es pauschal so, dass zB ein querebrith trank mit sekundär X immer tosisch ist und mit sekundär Y nie, oder wie?

und was bedeutet es, wenn eine zutat rot umrandet ist im mix-feld?


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 25.01.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne frage zum brauen: also, scheinbar brauch ich noch zusatzbücher, um die angepaßten rezepte zu lernen - oder ist es pauschal so, dass zB ein querebrith trank mit sekundär X immer tosisch ist und mit sekundär Y nie, oder wie?
> 
> und was bedeutet es, wenn eine zutat rot umrandet ist im mix-feld?



Quebrith ist nur ein normale alchimistische Komponente; die Spezialkomponenten heißen Albedo, Rubedo und Nigredo. Um also einen Trank mit dem gewünschten Bonus herzustellen (z.B. Albedo; d.h. verminderte Toxizität), musst Du darauf achten, dass ALLE Reagenzien (vom Alkohol mal abgesehen) die Komponente "Albedo" enthalten (z.B. Ektoplasma, glaub ich, enthält "Hydragenum und Albedo"). 

Rot umrandete Zutat? Ich hätte jetzt spontan gesagt, DIr ist die erforderliche Zutat ausgegangen und du kannst keinen weiteren Trank mehr brauen.

Noch ein Tipp:

Es ist am Besten, als Grundstoff für Tränke immer einen Vorrat an "Weißer Möwe" dabei zu haben, da viele der hochwertigen Tränke NUR damit braubar sind - der im Spiel auffindbare Alkohol ist zumeist nicht hochwertig genug.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

Spassbremse am 25.01.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Quebrith ist nur ein normale alchimistische Komponente; die Spezialkomponenten heißen Albedo, Rubedo und Nigredo. Um also einen Trank mit dem gewünschten Bonus herzustellen (z.B. Albedo; d.h. verminderte Toxizität), musst Du darauf achten, dass ALLE Reagenzien (vom Alkohol mal abgesehen) die Komponente "Albedo" enthalten (z.B. Ektoplasma, glaub ich, enthält "Hydragenum und Albedo").


 jo, das mit albedo&co wußte ich, aber dass man zB dann alle zutaten albedo nehmen muss, damit er nicht sp toxisch ist, das wußte ich nicht, bzw. hast du dafür rezpte, die das eindeutig so sagen, oder schließt du das nur aus den hinweisen im handbuch?

und wenn zB nur 3 von 5 zutaten albedo enthalten: ist der dann wenigstens ein bisschen untoxischer als wenn keine zusatz albedo enthält?





> Rot umrandete Zutat? Ich hätte jetzt spontan gesagt, DIr ist die erforderliche Zutat ausgegangen und du kannst keinen weiteren Trank mehr brauen.


 nee nee, da ist im feld eine zutat drin, aber roter rand. zB kikomoren-klauen. ich hab die dann weggemacht und stattdessen eine andere zustat mit der gleichen hauptkomponenten genommen, also zB ahlghulmark - und dann war da kein roter rand mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 25.01.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn zB nur 3 von 5 zutaten albedo enthalten: ist der dann wenigstens ein bisschen untoxischer als wenn keine zusatz albedo enthält?
> 
> nee nee, da ist im feld eine zutat drin, aber roter rand. zB kikomoren-klauen. ich hab die dann weggemacht und stattdessen eine andere zustat mit der gleichen hauptkomponenten genommen, also zB ahlghulmark - und dann war da kein roter rand mehr.



Herbie, erklär' ich's so unverständlich, oder hast DU ne Standleiitung? 
 

Es funktioniert NUR, wenn alle Ingredenzien neben der BENÖTIGTEN Komponente die Bonuskomponente enthalten. Bsp.: ein Trank erfordert 2xs Vitriol, 1x Hydragenum, 1x Quebrinth. Also brauchst Du jeweils Ingredienzen, die Vitriol UND Albedo (also 2x), Hydragenum UND Albedo, Quebrinth UND Albedo enthalten, um einen Trank mit dem Bonus "Albedo" zu erhalten.

Hmm, das mit dem roten Rand wär' mir nie aufgefallen...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

Spassbremse am 25.01.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbie, erklär' ich's so unverständlich, oder hast DU ne Standleiitung?


 das gleiche könnt ich dich auch fragen!  




> Es funktioniert NUR, wenn .... neben der BENÖTIGTEN Komponente die Bonuskomponente enthalten..


 dass ist mir schon klar, aber die frage war: 



> *alle *Ingredenzien neben der BENÖTIGTEN Komponente die Bonuskomponente enthalten


  wenn ich nun bei einem trank, der 5 zutaten erfordert, bei 3 albedo ALS SEKEUNDÄRINHALTSSTOFF habe: ist der trank dann nicht trotzdem ein BISSCHEN untoxischer als ganz ohne albedo-enthaltende zutaten?

und woher weißt das ganz überhaupt - hast du rezepte gefunden oder leitest du dir das nur her? im handbuch steht ja nur "Zutaten... können eine von drei weiteren Substanzen enthalten ...  Sollte sich herausstellen, dass alle Zutaten ... die zusätzliche Subtanz enthalten, besitzt ... der Trank neben dem grundsätzlichen Effekt noch einen Bonuseffekt".


jetzt ist die Frage: "grundsätzlicher Effekt" = zB "katze: im  Dunklen sehen" und "Bonuseffekt" = "Albedo reduziert toxizität" 

oder

"grundsätzlichem Effekt" = "eine zutat mit Albedo reduziert toxizität um zB 10%" und "Bonuseffekt" = "weil du bei ALLEN zutaten auch albedo verwendet hast, gibt es zusätzlich nochmal 50% reduzierte toxizität" 

capice?   


denn wenn zB EINE zutat auch albedo anthält und die toxizität schon ein bisschen absenken kann, dann verwende ich das auch - wenn aber wirklich ALLE zutaten albedo enthalten MÜSSEN, damit die toxizität sich verringert, dann würde ich viel mehr auf die zutaten achten und "sparen".


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 25.01.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ist die Frage: "grundsätzlicher Effekt" = zB "katze: im  Dunklen sehen" und "Bonuseffekt" = "Albedo reduziert toxizität"
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Also, ganz simpel: Es gibt keinen Bonus, solange nur eine Zutat Albedo (oder Nigredo, oder Rubedo) enthält. Der Bonus erscheint nur, wenn alle Zutaten die gleiche Bonuskomponente enthalten - es steht dann auch zu lesen, z.B., "Schwalbe. Albedo-Trank"- ist dann auch mit normalen "Schwalben" nicht stapelbar.

Ansonsten, probier es doch einfach aus.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2008)

Spassbremse am 25.01.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bonus erscheint nur, wenn alle Zutaten die gleiche Bonuskomponente enthalten - es steht dann auch zu lesen, z.B., "Schwalbe. Albedo-Trank"- ist dann auch mit normalen "Schwalben" nicht stapelbar.


 o.k, das war, was ich meinte 




> Ansonsten, probier es doch einfach aus.


 jo, ich werd mal testen zB 2 mal zutaten mit albedo bei insgesamt 3-5 zutaten, ob es dann anders toxisch ist als GAR kein albedo.


----------

